# strato/35 - need info...anyone?



## JonK (Oct 29, 2006)

anyone know where I can find some info on this 35mm _non-rangefinder_ made in japan. looks to be from late '50's.
Brown leatherette cover and interior of brown bakelite. neat little cam but no info anywhere!

thanks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 29, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> anyone know where I can find some info on this 35mm _non-rangefinder_ made in japan. looks to be from late '50's.
> Brown leatherette cover and interior of brown bakelite. neat little cam but no info anywhere!
> 
> thanks.


 
Hey Jon,

There's not much info on this camera, however here's what I know about it:

Produced by Toyohashi (Japan), which was formerly known as Tougodo Camera Company. They also made the Toyoca 35-S, which looks like this:







BTW, there was a sale of a Strato 35 pretty recently, about $22.00. Other than that, I can only speculate its value, about $35 to $45, depending of its condition.


----------



## JonK (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks mitica...that's it exactly...just a different badge. same lens and all.
I picked it up for $7 CDN so I guess I got a bargain and it's in quite good condition.
thanks again.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 30, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> thanks mitica...that's it exactly...just a different badge. same lens and all.
> I picked it up for $7 CDN so I guess I got a bargain and it's in quite good condition.
> thanks again.


 
  Glad to be of help...  Yeah, that's a great bargain, I haven't seen too many Toyocas or Strato 35 around, so they must be somewhat scarce.

D


----------

